# اي جامعة في السعودية تدرس الميكاترونيكس ..؟



## احب الميكاترونكس (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صبحكم الله بالخبر والصحة والسلامة 

معاكم عبدالله 

انا طالب في ثالث ثنوي واعجبني قسم هندسة الميكاترونكس جدا 

لكني بحثت في كم جامعة سعودية هل تدرس هالقسم فما وجدت اجابة وافيه 

فارجو منكم 

اذا كان عندكم معلومة عن جامعة سعودية تدرس هالقسم تفيدوني بها 


ولكم جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## المسافـــر (7 أكتوبر 2010)

فقط في جامعة الخرج قسم الهندسة الميكانيكا -مسار الميكاترونيكس -


----------

